# Doodle Book



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Tomorrow is my local quilt group Christmas party, and we do a Diry Santa (which I dislike) gift exchange, so I whipped up a "doodle book" as I like to call them, it's a fabric cover for a Composition Notebook.

The pattern is IJ882 by Indygo Junction if anyone's interested, they are very fast, easy and fun to make.

For this one I seamed some leftover batik strips together, quilted them to batting with the feather stitch in various shades of thread, embellished with some cording, applique and more stitches.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I love that!


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

My goodness that is pretty!!! You are definitely talented CJ!!!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Very nice. Someone in your group will get a very nice gift. Tell us what you get!


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Beautiful...pinned you !


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Beautiful----I don't like those "dirty Santa" things either.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice! I like the variety of stitches, and the colors are beautiful.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks! I'm trying to whip up 2 more, one for my MIL and one for my future DIL.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I finished another Doodle book this morning, this one is for my mother-in-law. She's into crazy pinks!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Do you have the web-site for that pattern?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Sure, here you go:
http://www.indygojunction.com/patterns/home_dcor/organization/composition_covers/


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

That is crazy beautiful!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Thank you.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

TY for the nice pictures showing use of decorative stitches and applique.

Your applique is neat. How do you get such a smooth edge?

I am a serious thread junkie and a project like this would be a good way to begin using all those decorative threads. Also yarn and trim scraps. And fabric scraps.

I am thinking of stitching on some embroidery designs - wondering if I can get strip pieced fabric into the hoop for my EM. My EM has several builtin designs, and Embroidery Library has had very nice designs on sale that I couldn't resist.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

What is a Dirty Santa exchange?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Garnet, I use Shades Soft Fuse on the back of my fabric (fused with an iron) prior to cutting out applique shapes. It stops the edges from fraying, then you peel off the pater and fuse the shape to your back ground fabric, then stitch.

Just hoop your stabilizer, then spray it with adhesive (505 spray) and smooth your pieced fabric onto it (or use sticky stablizer). That way you aren't trying to hoop over seams. I never hoop fabric for anything I embroider, I just hoop the stablizer. But I hardly ever embroider anymore. These were not done with an embroidery unit.

Diry Santa is where everyone brings a gift and draws a number. The first person picks a gift, then the next person has the option of picking a gift or "stealing" someone elses.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

CJ said:


> Diry Santa is where everyone brings a gift and draws a number. The first person picks a gift, then the next person has the option of picking a gift or "stealing" someone elses.


Oh I hate those. We did that one year for an Avon Christmas party. At our TOPS party we all sit around a long table. The leader will read a story and every time she says "left" or "right" we pass the gift either left or right. Sometime she will say across, then we exchange with the person across from us. By the time the story is over you never know who's gift you will have. Lots of fun.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Just hadn't heard the term. Those exchanges are a little tedious. :hohum:

CJ, TY for the additional info.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

I really like those. Very pretty and creative.


----------

